# Discovery Bay



## jojoabu dhabi

Well still no school place found but have decided we will live in Discovery Bay. How does everyone get on with no cars? is there parking outside discovery bay how close are all appartments to the ferry. or which appartments are easy walking distantance from fast ferry


----------



## dunmovin

jojoabu dhabi said:


> Well still no school place found but have decided we will live in Discovery Bay. How does everyone get on with no cars? is there parking outside discovery bay how close are all appartments to the ferry. or which appartments are easy walking distantance from fast ferry


find cheap parking on HK island(good luck to you ...many tried... all failed) everything in Discobay is close to the ferries. But why live there when ferries are the only way out?
If you are looking for cheaper than central, look out to sai kung/ tsuen kwan o/ razor hill etc. where buses, taxis, rail, mtr and cars will not "cut you off" when the sea gets rough


----------



## cmabbo

I believe you can park your car quite cheaply at Sunny Bay which is only a 15 min bus ride from Discovery Bay. The MTR station is also at Sunny Bay and take 30min to Central which is an option if the ferries are not working.

There is an internal and external bus system in Dicovery Bay which seems quite good. There are a few supermarkets in the plaza but you can also catch the bus to Tung Chung where there is a wet market and many more shops.

There is also a hire car service in Discovery bay should you not want to catch the buses.

All transport option in Discovery Bay are 24hr so you are not "cut off".


----------



## JWilliamson

People are very optimistic in Hong Kong about the time it will take to get from one place or one island to another island but they are very pessimistic towards a person or a good sale at a store. JW


----------



## sunweihk

You don't really need a car in DB. I live here for 7 years now, the bus is right outside my building, fast ferry with wifi and aircon ,is much more comfortable than MTR or taxi. Airport bus drop you right outside the airport departure hall. There is also a VIP hire car service...


----------



## Vlad

saw on youtube some video where people in DB were angry that their balcony was clsoe to some building which started.


----------

